# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #4



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information/entertainment purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.

Authors: Tazzy, Mammot, CE, Hydroxyl, Doctoroid, H82Bsmall, RobDela, Equinox

Letter from the Tazmanian Devil

Welcome to the fourth installment of our newsletter. Im sorry that these seem to take some time to get out to everyone, but due to some domestic changes in my life, work, and my training, it takes more time than usual. This newsletter is a lot of work. But it is fun and I enjoy it very much. I have learned so much from the other authors of this newsletter. Thanks to all that have volunteered their time and their experience to this project.

Well what is going on? Well lets touch on some of the issues.

1. Great communication going on in the Underground board.

2. Personally I think that most of the scammers have hit the "bricks" when it comes to fucking with the members of the Underground.

3. Our endorsed sources have been extremely busy in helping members of the Underground.

4. We have overseas sources that have proven to be valid in supplying members of the Underground their much needed supplements.

5. I have worked with a new source that can provide supplements from Mexico. This person is extremely honest and is anxious to expand his business. Some members of the Underground have already tried him and they have found him to be extremely reliable.

6. The ball is rolling for the Underground Supplements Secure board. We have had several offers for generous donations in helping this cause. There will be a full article on the facts about this and what steps are needed to get this project up and going in next months Newsletter.

7. The Arnold Classic is coming up. Some members of the Underground have reported that they are showing up. It should be a good time and it will be nice to put faces along with the names. Hope to see you there!

Lastly, I would like to invite everyone who reads this letter to offer your articles. No one will be declined. Your articles can be about your own experiences from bodybuilding, any knowledge that you would like to share. We have a fascinating article from one of our fellow members about his views on the drug laws. This is your newsletter; without your input, it cannot be. So please do your part!


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Doctor's Office*

Synthol : Is it worth it?


Synthol contains MCT oil, lidocaine/lignocaine (a local anaesthetic) and benzyl alcohol ( a preservative). MCT oil has been

available for some years as a dietary supplement. It has been touted as a source of adding extra non-fattening calories to

your diet, amongst other things. MCT oil is absorbed without being broken down directly through the intestinal walls and

straight into the bloodstream unchanged. It is also hydrophilic i.e. attracts water. That's why if you take too much orally then

diarrhea can result. Because MCT oil is absorbed unchanged into the bloodstream then it is also safe (up to a point) just

sitting in a muscle after an injection. This is where the hydrophilic action helps...it attracts water causing the injected muscle

to swell up bigtime. Apparently also it takes a fair while for the body to metabolize or breakdown this injected oil, it becomes

encapsulated so to speak, so the effects are lasting for some time as well. Now you can see why the stuff is so popular

amongst competitive bodybuilders.

My experience with MCT oil though leaves me thinking that this is where it's use should remain...not mainstream recreational

bodybuilding. Further on I will expand on this point.

Because Synthol is currently so expensive, I think it's a rip-off actually with the prices being asked for this stuff, I started

experimenting with MCT oil direct from the health shop. Six months ago I wouldn't have believed that I would actually inject

domestic MCT oil meant for oral use. My bottle of MCT oil cost $15, a lot cheaper than $350 for the Synthol, but it could

have turned out to be a cheap death or at least illness from trying this non-sterile oil. I'm still alive though...somehow.

I found both MCT oil and Synthol to be immediately effective in causing swelling of the injected muscle. Synthol seemed

to cause a more rapid response and harder swelling too, but not by much. MCT oil was more painful for the first few shots

but was no worse later on. For me, I didnt find Synthol or MCT to be excruciatingly painful, as reported by other users. I

started with using 1ml to see how my body would react and later increased to a max dose of 3mls. The 3mls was for a

larger muscle group like pec, quads or lats. I didnt go beyond 2ml for the arms. The visual gains to each injected muscle

were obviously apparent. I had used it in every muscle that I could reach and found a noticable size increase. But I never

got more than an extra one inch on the biceps. Mind you it would take me 2 years to get that with training, and here I had

it in one week! The effects are that quick. I did not experience any infections or redness. The MCT oil I used was PURE 100%,

an Australian brand. I have heard some brands aren't pure MCT and have additives which I have heard cause shocking pain.

I did try to make my own Synthol using local anaesthetic but the two didn't mix in solution and remained separated. I didn't

seek out benzyl alcohol once the lidocaine didn't work out. I also didn't really persue making it because of the stuff's "downside".

The downside to using Synthol or MCT oil IMO is scar tissue formation from the repeated shots. It became noticably more

difficult to inject into each muscle over time. You can feel hard tissue deep within the muscle which certainly doesn't feel

normal. I had a massage not so long ago, and got embarrasssing queries as to these lumps.

So I stopped using the stuff. I got sick of shooting oil 2-3 times a week into various muscles...too many needles even for me!

Within a month after using the oils for about 2 months, all the size increase was gone. Yes that's correct, no extra size was

retained. So you must continue to use these oils for a long time, perhaps 6 months to have any hope of getting permanent

size increase. Taking shot 2 times a week for 6 months is not on for me. I didn't like all the shots and the scar tissue thing

I didnt like either. It's bad enough getting scar tissue from anabolic steroids let alone this stuff as well.

Leave MCT oil/Synthol for the pros or alternatively, say a month or so out from a comp. I think this is the place for this stuff,

not mainstream recreational bodybuilding.

Take care

DocRoid


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Bodybuilding/Fitness/Health tips for Women*

Ive added this section due to the fact that I have been accused of being sexist. The accuser was a woman who I invited to look over the November and December issues of the Vae Victus. She loved the newsletter but complained that it had great information but it was geared more to the male population. I explained that 99% of the members of the Underground are male. She exclaimed that if we make our Underground board and our newsletter more viable to the female gender, you will attract them. Well guys, Im all for that! So, if you have any tips for stacks, nutrition, training, that the female population could use, please send them in to me!

When in the gym, I get questions from women about how to correctly lift a weight, use a machine, etc. When I start to help them, 9 out of 10 of the women will ask:

"How can I train to increase my muscle, and at the same time remain feminine looking?" As a personal trainer, I have a couple of answers. First, for women, Im a real big believer in strength training. By eating properly, a lot of nutrient packed food that is not dense in fat, you can really keep your feminine look intact. I think it is great when a woman wants to stay lean. It is important to train hard to retain and create more curves on your body. I believe a woman must keep a little bit of fat in order to train heavy and gain lean muscle tissue. That extra fat will also keep you feminine looking. I dont mean that you should actually be "fat." Women naturally carry a little more fat than men because of their biological makeup. I am simply suggesting not to fight with that little bit extra. Its what makes a woman a woman, and distinguishes her from a man while still having muscle. I dont think that a woman can look like a man no matter how hard she trains, as long as she isnt chemically enhanced. Do as much as you can with your body, as heavy or as light as it is, and you will still remain feminine. I should also add that femininity, as a concept, is really found within, rather than with the size of a biceps or quad. Its a state of mind and an issue of gender, not lean muscle mass.

Also, I think most women are going to be able to weight train bodybuilding style (each bodypart twice per week....maybe one heavy day and one light day) and still be able to maintain your femininity. There are only a handful of girls who have the capacity for large muscle size gains. Its kind of an extraordinary phenomenon. Most women, I really believe are not going to put on that much masculine muscle mass from just a regular bodybuilding regimine. Women who train will sculpt their bodies and develop nice curvature rather than build a hu amount of muscle. I recommend a heavy day for each bodypart per week and a light day. The heavy day would involve low repititions - anywhere from 6 - 10 reps -- and the light day (with at least two days of rest between the two) would feature 10 - 15 reps.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section I --"Gettin da Gear"*

Part 1
Attention: Foreign Sources
Recently, I was working with a foreign source that was selling D-bol for a fantastic price. The price for a 1000 tabs was phenomenal. Everything that a steroid monger like myself would want! But the source was in a European country. This means a customs check. Well the source saw my hesitancy and offered to send 200 tabs and if all goes well, I would send him the money for the 1000 tabs and he would send the other 800 later. (The price was so good, that it would have been what I would pay for a domestic source for 200 tabs. I said great, lets give it a shot. That was 10 days ago. Well I came back from the gym on Saturday to find the mail had been delivered. It was already sitting on my dining table. I saw a grey padded shipping envelope with foreign stamps on it. It was here! So I thought. I picked up the envelope and right away noticed that it was flat, and appeared not to contain anything. Plus it had been opened and resealed. Right away, I knew what I would find inside. And I was right. It was a siezure notice. Fucking scumbags did it again. But on a good note, it did not cost me anything. But the source is out 200 tabs of Dbol. The problem was, that the package nor its contents was not disguised in any way!

So this is a letter to all foreign sources that want to deal with members of the Underground. Read up! This concerns you. Whenever you have a potential customer send money, you will send instructions on how to send the CASH. The usual directions are for us to send you the money wrapped up in carbon paper or some other dark colored paper that will prevent one from seeing the contents of the envelope. It helps prevent thefts. You may also instruct us to send it via Global Priority. That is fine and I won't argue. But how come when you send our products, you dont even take time or extra steps to disguise the contents? If you take a medicine bottle and place some Dbol tabs in it and just stick it in a padded shipping bag, chances are that Customs is going to get it! If you take some Dbol tabs and put it in a candy box, reseal it with clear wrap or something, chances are that customs will not dig through it. My point is, that if you feel the only obligation is coming through on your end of the deal, and just sticking the products in a box or a shipping bag and mailing it off, then your wrong! I will for one, be telling my friends to stay with domestic sources. They may be a little more expensive, but they will get their products with no hassles. I have only one foreign source that I trust to use some disguising steps to assure their customers that they get their products; that is Mr. Kim.

I was going to come up with another way of disguising shipments, but screw it, it is not my nor any customer from the Underground to come up with them. It is up to the source. My advice is this. If your foreign source will not take steps in disguising their shipments, MOVE ON! Or ask the right people and they will set you up with a trusted domestic source.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Hints for Receiving the Package*

Part 2

(Repeat from Last Month-Important information)

NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren't expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn't seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: Some of the above hints and tricks are based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order Steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Thyroid Hormone - Useful for Fat Loss?


Many people blame excess bodyfat on having a slow metabolism. Such decreased metabolic rates are often ascribed to a sluggish thyroid gland. This idea has some basis in fact, since the hormones secretedby the Thyroid gland (mainly triiodothyronine [T3]) do indeed determine the resting metabolic rate of the body.

Shouldnt thyroid drugs help this problem? Actually, the use of thyroid drugs to treat obesity fell into medical disfavor years ago. This is because most obese people showed normal thyroid activity -- in fact, some even had increased thyroid output. Also making throid drugs undesirable is the fact that they can dangerously overstimulate the heart and catabolize muscle if taken in excessive doses.

Thyroid drugs such as Cytomel, a T3 preparation, are popular among many competitive bodybuilders. Because Cytomel is a relatively fast-acting drug, its considered to have the potential for greater side effects. For this reason, most physicians prescribe another thyroid drug called Synthroid to treat diagnosed hypothyroidism (low thyroid activity). Synthroid is a T4 version of thyroid hormone, meaning it contains an extra iodine molecule. Both T3 and T4 are synthesized from the amino acid tyrosine combined with iodine. The process involved in converting these nutritional precursors into active thyroid hormones involves utilizing certain enzymes and free radicals, such as hydrogen peroxide.

Unlike Cytomel, Synthroid is far slower acting. The T4 that constitutes Synthroid is now considered a storage form of thyroid, whereby the body can convert it into the more active T3 version as needed, thus considerably blunting the chance of excess thyroid activity that can easily occur with the T3 version (Cytomel). More sophisticated scientific testing has shown that some people cannot readily convert T4 into T3. Thus, people may appear normal in certain test results that determine T4 blood levels, yet still be clinically hypothyroid.

A recent study, published in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition (63;879-83: 1996), found that people prone to obesity who lost weight through dieting showed decreased levels of active T3 thyroid hormone. The resulting decreased resting metabolic rate predisposes such people to regain the weight. This situation may be more common than previously believed.

A study by researchers in the Czech Republic examined the use of thyroid drugs in 887 obese people who were unsuccessful in losing fat through diet and exercise. They found that using thyroid hormone proved to be the only way the fattest subjects could effectively lose fat. The doctors conducting this study, however cautioned that thyroid usage is contraindicated for ederly people an those with preexisting heart disease and/or high blood pressure. They note that doses of thyroid must be carefully monitored and increased slowly. "No harmful effects are found with thyroid drugs in the hands of an experienced physician," conclude the authors of this study. "They are safe, successful and natural."

The doctors also note that under low-calorie conditions, the conversion of T4 thyroid into the active T3 version is impaired. In addition, if you consume less than 40 grams of carbohydrates a day, your body will convert active T3 inot a metabolically inert version called reverse T3. This is a protective mechanism of the body to prevent self-cannibalism of muscle due to lack of carbohydrates or calories.

Should most dieters and bodybuilders in a cutting cycle resort to thyroid usage? The best way to determine if thyroid drugs would aid in dieting and fat loss is through tests that measure free T3 levels. If these levels are low, then small amounts of T3 drugs may make a huge difference in dieting and bodyfat cutting results. Be aware, however that excess thyroid hormone will burn both muscle and fat, roughly in that order. So if you do decide to take a thyroid hormone cycle, do it along with anabolic steroids.

One of the best and most potent fat burning stack is Cytomel (T3) and Clenbuterol. Taking these two drugs together will burn an enormous amounts of fat. I have used Clen and Cytomel together along with a Winny V and Testosterone Propionate stack. In one week, I lost 7lbs of fat!

Again, just remember that thyroid drugs can be dangerous if misused. If one stays on Cytomel (T3) drugs for too long, the user may become physically dependant on them and may have to take them for the rest of their lives to keep their metabolism stable. If you decide to use thyroid drugs, be smart. Like we mentioned before, increase the dosage as you go through your cycle. A safe cycle shoud be no more than six weeks. Here is a sample of a safe regimine using Cytomel (T3). This would be for a bodybuilder that weighs 200 - 220lbs.

Week 1 2ea 25mcg tabs /day
Week 2 3ea 25mcg tabs /day
Week 3 4ea 25mcg tabs /day
Week 4 3ea 25mcg tabs /day
Week 5 2ea 25mcg tabs /day
Week 6 1ea 25mcg tab /day

Dosages of Clen should be 85 - 120 mcgs a day. Go by feel. Take as much as you can stand. Some take Clen with a 2 day on, 1 day off schedule. Choose your own. Remember thyroid drugs will attack muscle too. So your best bet is to be on a steroid cycle.

Cytomel can be obtained by 2-3 trustworthy sources. Ask around for details.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*The skinny on insulin: Part ii*

Part 2

There has been increasing popularity, and curiosity, concerning exogenous use of "the most anabolic hormone in the body". This makes it necessary to inform people how to maximize muscle mass acquisition and minimize nasty body fat accumulation when using it. The following is the second article dealing with the effects of exogenous insulin use, combined with several other bodybuilding drugs and supplements, from a muscle anabolism and fat catabolism point of view. Part I outlined insulin use combined with: anabolic steroids, the C/A/E stack, and clenbuterol.

*WARNING*

Insulin has one of the highest potentials for danger of all bodybuilding drugs. It shouldn't be screwed around with.

INSULIN AND GROWTH HORMONE


Growth hormone (GH) is one of the most sought after bodybuilding drugs due to its' legendary abilities to strip off body fat and increase muscle mass. The former is accomplished through direct lipolysis (fat release from adipocytes), which GH does to an incredible degree. Muscle mass acquisition is accomplished through: the direct stimulation of protein synthesis, increasing amino acid uptake by muscle cells, and by greatly stimulating IGF-1 synthesis in the liver. It is this last point that is of interest to us because it is the main anabolic mechanism for GH, and it is also where insulin comes in to play. More than half of GHs' anabolic effect is due to IGF-1 production, but unfortunately this is quite often wasted. This is because IGF-1 has an extremely short half life in the bloodstream, so it usually doesn't reach many target tissues (muscles for our interest) to exert maximum anabolic effect. To rectify this situation, insulin can be used to increase the amount of an IGF-1 binding protein (specifically IGF1-BP3) that actually helps IGF-1 to reach the muscles and exert its' extreme anabolism. Insulin also reduces the amount of "bad" IGF1 BP's, (BP's 2 and 4) that would normally interfere with IGF-1 uptake and use by muscle. To say that there is a synergistic effect between insulin and GH doesn't do the combination justice. It makes me shudder to think of the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent on GH, without using it to the maximum anabolic potential. From a fat loss perspective, GH is incredible. It should directly negate the lipogenic effect of insulin, leaving you with one KICK ASS combination.

INSULIN AND THYROID HORMONES


With the huge increases in fat mass often accompanying insulin use, it seems like a simple solution to use thyroid hormone. Unfortunately, this doesn't work out very well. The reason is that thyroid hormone (specifically T3 and possibly T4) increases the amount of the "bad" IGF1-BP's mentioned earlier;IGFBP2 and IGFBP4. This may not seem like a big deal if one is not using drugs to stimulate IGF-1 synthesis, but IGF-1 levels are naturally stimulated through acts like stretching, and even natural testosterone/GH increases. All of these things normally accompany workouts (if you know what you're doing), which is the best time to take insulin. So by having all of the free IGF-1 bound by IGFBP3s' evil siblings, much of the anabolic effect of insulin is lost! Since T3 (triiodothyronine) is the main culprit, does that mean that T4 (tetraiodothyronine) can be used with no detrimental effect? NO, because T4 is mostly effective by converting to T3, which leaves you with the same problem. In fact, T4 could very well do the same thing. So if you want to maximize the anabolic effectiveness of insulin while minimizing bodyfat accumulation, use another fat burner and leave the thyroid alone.

INSULIN AND CREATINE


These compounds may have an anti-synergistic effect on each other, meaning that the combined effect is less than the sum of the individual effects. This possibility exists due to both components' ability to store water in muscle cells. If only a certain amount of water can be stored in the cells through each mechanism of action, then the anti-synergistic condition would exist. Although this condition is unlikely, it is worth mentioning for future experimentation purposes (lab rats know where to contact me). One definite advantage of this combination is that creatine is best absorbed by the muscles when insulin serum levels are high, insuring maximum effectiveness. BTW-if one is not doing something as fundamental as using creatine, there is no way they should be using insulin (so basically insulin use requires creatine use).

INSULIN AND HCA


Getting straight to the point, unless you are a moron and are eating fat during insulin use, or you have crappy insulin sensitivity, HCA is the second most effective fat gain inhibitor next to clenbuterol (which is only more effective due to its' ridiculously long half life). Hydroxy Citric Acid (HCA) is the main ingredient in Citrimax, and is a bargain in terms of its': relative effectiveness (when using insulin), cost (cheap, cheap, cheap), and availability. It works by inhibiting an enzyme called ATP citrate ly(s)ase (ACL), which basically converts ingested carbs to fat (which insulin promptly stores). This is normally NOT a big deal since ACL levels are normally low in most humans. However, insulin drastically increases ACL levels (which should make sense based on what you now know about insulin) accounting for most of the, responsible use, fat gain associated with insulin use. This is the most exciting find since the discovery of insulin as an anabolic! Using insulin and not gaining fat while gaining muscle? What a concept! Although I don't like to go into the details of use directly, I believe it is warranted here. 500-750mgs HCA should be taken with or within half an hour after the insulin shot. The usually recommended 250mgs is ineffective in dealing with the drastic increase in ACL levels. The HCA is taken with the shot because both start to work on about one half hour, so the HCA can begin to be effective at the same time that insulin is trying to increase ACL levels. This regimen (only 3X500mgs HCA) prevented fat gain during a day when I used 3 separate insulin shots! To make things even better there is a mild glycogen storage property associated with HCA use. Since ingested carbs cannot be converted to, or stored as, fat, they are generally stored (due to insulin) as glycogen in muscle giving the user a mild but noticeable pump (similar to the first day of creatine use). To end this portion of the list, I give HCA my highest recommendation as the number 1 supplement to use with insulin!

INSULIN AND FLAX SEED OIL


Short and sweet. Don't use flax seed oil with insulin, because it is fat and *will* be stored. The fat storage rules totally change when insulin is involved (I even avoid vitamin E capsules because mine are oil based).

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL UPDATE


This may look like an ideal combination at first, but research has shown why my muscle gains with this combo were minimal. Clen reduces insulin sensitivity, which means that insulin will have a much harder time doing its' anabolic job on muscle tissue. In addition to storing amino acids as muscle, insulin also stores carbs in muscle (which gives a very "full" look to the muscles), which reduced insulin sensitivity also hinders. This is also combined with the fact that clen reduces Glut-4 transporters (which allow glucose passage, and subsequent storage, into muscle) in skeletal muscle which probably accounts for clens' ability to reduce muscle glycogen concentration. On a lighter note, the fat burning effects of clen are potentiated by aspirin and caffeine (through personal experience) but still die off after a few weeks. Overall the only time I would recommend this combination occurs when coming off a cycle and every bit of anabolism is needed, otherwise the two drugs have a bad effect (from an anabolic standpoint) on each other.

SIMPLE TIPS TO MAXIMIZE ANABOLISM AND MINIMIZE FAT GAIN WITH INSULIN USE

-USE HCA

- use testosterone enhancing compounds to increase hepatic IGF-1 production

- only use insulin first thing in the morning or during/after workouts

- don't consume *any* fat 2 hours before (due to digestion time) or one hour after (due to induced enzyme activity) insulin use

- stretch to locally increase IGF-1 levels

- continually eat protein spread over the 4-5 hour duration of insulin activity

Finally, my favourite tip from Docroid: (I) use one shot of insulin just before a one hour workout and another shot two hours after the first. This creates synergism between the activity of the two shots by the later shot increasing in activity at the same time as the first shot decreases in activity, giving one a steady high insulin level at the most important time for anabolism! The only time I can say that I have seen dramatic results from insulin use (in terms of muscle anabolism) occurs when I do this "technique". HOWEVER, this is *very* tricky, in terms of serum glucose levels, even for seasoned insulin users. After using for a while, one can get used to the "feel" of insulin, blood sugar crashes, feeding times etc. but things change when one has a high level of insulin for 3-4 hours straight. I've had to eat every hour for three hours during one of my first attempts at this technique, but every two hours some other attempts. This is the only time I don't feel secure with my own insulin use. It's actually a good thing I can now recognize what a blood sugar crash feels like or I'd probably be dead due to this technique. I don't recommend this technique to anyone (and if that's not a big deal to you, just remember who is writing this) but if you feel like using it, make sure that you have had a couple of, (horrible) insulin induced, serum glucose crashes so you can recognize the early warning signs for when you have them (and you *will* have them).


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Human Growth Hormone - Nutropin*

Part 3 

Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] is a human growth hormone (hGH) produced by recombinant DNA technology. Nutropin has 191 amino acid residues and a molecular weight of 22,125 daltons. The amino acid sequence of the product is identical to that of pituitary-derived human growth hormone. The protein is synthesized by a specific laboratory strain of E. coli as a precursor consisting of the rhGH molecule preceded by the secretion signal from an E. coli protein. This precursor is directed to the plasma membrane of the cell. The signal sequence is removed and the native protein is secreted into the periplasm so that the protein is folded appropriately as it is synthesized.

Nutropin is a highly purified preparation. Biological potency is determined by measuring the increase in body weight induced in hypophysectomized rats.

Nutropin is a sterile, white, lyophilized powder intended for subcutaneous administration after reconstitution with Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved). The reconstituted product is nearly isotonic at a concentration of 5 mg/mL growth hormone (GH) and has a pH of approximately 7.4.

Each 5 mg Nutropin vial contains 5 mg (approximately 15 IU) somatropin, lyophilized with 45 mg mannitol, 1.7 mg sodium phosphates (0.4 mg sodium phosphate monobasic and 1.3 mg sodium phosphate dibasic), and 1.7 mg glycine.

Each 10 mg Nutropin vial contains 10 mg (approximately 30 IU) somatropin, lyophilized with 90 mg mannitol, 3.4 mg sodium phosphates (0.8 mg sodium phosphate monobasic and 2.6 mg sodium phosphate dibasic), and 3.4 mg glycine.

Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP is sterile water containing 0.9 percent benzyl alcohol per mL as an antimicrobial preservative packaged in a multidose vial. The diluent pH is 4.5-7.0.

CLINICAL PHARMACOLOGY

General

In vitro and in vivo preclinical and clinical testing have demonstrated that Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] is therapeutically equivalent to pituitary-derived human GH (hGH). Pediatric patients who lack adequate endogenous GH secretion, patients with chronic renal insufficiency, and patients with Turner syndrome that were treated with Nutropin resulted in an increase in growth rate and an increase in insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) levels similar to that seen with pituitary-derived hGH.

Actions that have been demonstrated for Nutropin, somatrem, and/or pituitary-derived hGH include:

A. Tissue Growth – 1) Skeletal Growth: GH stimulates skeletal growth in pediatric patients with growth failure due to a lack of adequate secretion of endogenous GH or secondary to chronic renal insufficiency and in patients with Turner syndrome. Skeletal growth is accomplished at the epiphyseal plates at the ends of a growing bone. Growth and metabolism of epiphyseal plate cells are directly stimulated by GH and one of its mediators, IGF-I. Serum levels of IGF-I are low in children and adolescents who are GH deficient, but increase during treatment with GH. In pediatric patients, new bone is formed at the epiphyses in response to GH and IGF-I. This results in linear growth until these growth plates fuse at the end of puberty. 2) Cell Growth: Treatment with hGH results in an increase in both the number and the size of skeletal muscle cells. 3) Organ Growth: GH influences the size of internal organs, including kidneys, and increases red cell mass. Treatment of hypophysectomized or genetic dwarf rats with GH results in organ growth that is proportional to the overall body growth. In normal rats subjected to nephrectomy-induced uremia, GH promoted skeletal and body growth.

B. Protein Metabolism – Linear growth is facilitated in part by GH-stimulated protein synthesis. This is reflected by nitrogen retention as demonstrated by a decline in urinary nitrogen excretion and blood urea nitrogen during GH therapy.

C. Carbohydrate Metabolism – GH is a modulator of carbohydrate metabolism. For example, patients with inadequate secretion of GH sometimes experience fasting hypoglycemia that is improved by treatment with GH. GH therapy may decrease insulin sensitivity. Untreated patients with chronic renal insufficiency and Turner syndrome have an increased incidence of glucose intolerance. Administration of hGH to adults or children resulted in increases in serum fasting and postprandial insulin levels, more commonly in overweight or obese individuals. In addition, mean fasting and postprandial glucose and hemoglobin A1c levels remained in the normal range.

D. Lipid Metabolism – In GH-deficient patients, administration of GH resulted in lipid mobilization, reduction in body fat stores, increased plasma fatty acids, and decreased plasma cholesterol levels.

E. Mineral Metabolism – The retention of total body potassium in response to GH administration apparently results from cellular growth. Serum levels of inorganic phosphorus may increase slightly in patients with inadequate secretion of endogenous GH, chronic renal insufficiency, or patients with Turner syndrome during GH therapy due to metabolic activity associated with bone growth as well as increased tubular reabsorption of phosphate by the kidney. Serum calcium is not significantly altered in these patients. Sodium retention also occurs. Adults with childhood-onset GH deficiency show low bone mineral density (BMD). (See PRECAUTIONS: Laboratory Tests.)

F. Connective Tissue Metabolism – GH stimulates the synthesis of chondroitin sulfate and collagen as well as the urinary excretion of hydroxyproline.

Pharmacokinetics

Subcutaneous Absorption – The absolute bioavailability of recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH) after subcutaneous administration in healthy adult males has been determined to be 81±20%. The mean terminal t1/2 after subcutaneous administration is significantly longer than that seen after intravenous administration (2.1±0.43 hr vs. 19.5±3.1 min) indicating that the subcutaneous absorption of the compound is slow and rate-limiting.

Distribution – Animal studies with rhGH showed that GH localizes to highly perfused organs, particularly the liver and kidney. The volume of distribution at steady state for rhGH in healthy adult males is about 50 mL/kg body weight, approximating the serum volume.

Metabolism – Both the liver and kidney have been shown to be important metabolizing organs for GH. Animal studies suggest that the kidney is the dominant organ of clearance. GH is filtered at the glomerulus and reabsorbed in the proximal tubules. It is then cleaved within renal cells into its constituent amino acids, which return to the systemic circulation.

Elimination – The mean terminal t1/2 after intravenous administration of rhGH in healthy adult males is estimated to be 19.5±3.1 minutes. Clearance of rhGH after intravenous administration in healthy adults and children is reported to be in the range of 116-174 mL/hr/kg.

Bioequivalence of Formulations – Nutropin has been determined to be bioequivalent to Nutropin AQ® [somatropin (rDNA origin) injection] based on the statistical evaluation of AUC and Cmax.

WARNINGS

Benzyl alcohol as a preservative in Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP has been associated with toxicity in newborns. When administering Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] to newborns, reconstitute with Sterile Water for Injection, USP. USE ONLY ONE DOSE PER NUTROPIN VIAL AND DISCARD THE UNUSED PORTION.

Because Nutropin may reduce insulin sensitivity, patients should be monitored for evidence of glucose intolerance.

Nutropin therapy in adults with GHD of adult onset was associated with an increase of median fasting insulin in the Nutropin 0.0125 mg/kg/day group from 9.0 µU/mL at baseline to 13.0 µU/mL at month 12 with a return to the baseline median after a 3-week post-washout period off GH therapy. In the placebo group there was no change from 8.0 µU/mL at baseline to month 12, and after the post-washout the median was 9.0 µU/mL. The between-treatment-groups difference in change from baseline to month 12 was significant, p In subjects with adult-onset GHD there was no between-treatment-group difference in changes from baseline to month 12 in mean HbA1c, p=0.08. In childhood-onset mean HbA1c increased in the Nutropin 0.025 mg/kg/day group from 5.2% at baseline to 5.5% at month 12, and did not change in the Nutropin 0.0125 mg/kg/day group from 5.1% at baseline or in the placebo group from 5.3% at baseline. The between-treatment-groups difference was significant, p=0.009.

ADVERSE REACTIONS

As with all protein pharmaceuticals, a small percentage of patients may develop antibodies to the protein. GH antibody binding capacities below 2 mg/L have not been associated with growth attenuation. In some cases when binding capacity exceeds 2 mg/L, growth attenuation has been observed. In clinical studies of pediatric patients that were treated with Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] for the first time, 0/107 growth hormone-deficient (GHD) patients, 0/125 CRI patients, and 0/112 Turner syndrome patients screened for antibody production developed antibodies with binding capacities 2 mg/L at six months.

In addition to an evaluation of compliance with the prescribed treatment program and thyroid status, testing for antibodies to GH should be carried out in any patient who fails to respond to therapy.

In studies in patients treated with Nutropin, injection site pain was reported infrequently.

Leukemia has been reported in a small number of GHD patients treated with GH. It is uncertain whether this increased risk is related to the pathology of GH deficiency itself, GH therapy, or other associated treatments such as radiation therapy for intracranial tumors. On the basis of current evidence, experts cannot conclude that GH therapy is responsible for these occurrences. The risk to GHD, CRI, or Turner syndrome patients, if any, remains to be established.

Other adverse drug reactions that have been reported in GH–treated patients include the following: 1) Metabolic: Mild, transient peripheral edema. In GHD adults, edema or peripheral edema was reported in 41% of GH-treated patients and 25% of placebo-treated patients. 2) Musculoskeletal: Arthralgias; carpal tunnel syndrome. In GHD adults, arthralgias and other joint disorders were reported in 27% of GH-treated patients and 15% of placebo-treated patients. 3) Skin: Rare increased growth of pre-existing nevi; patients should be monitored for malignant transformation. 4) Endocrine: Gynecomastia. Rare pancreatitis.

OVERDOSAGE

Acute overdosage could lead to hyperglycemia. Long-term overdosage could result in signs and symptoms of gigantism and/or acromegaly consistent with the known effects of excess GH. (See recommended and maximal dosage instructions given below.)

PREPARATIONS

To prepare the Nutropin solution, inject the Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved) into the Nutropin vial, aiming the stream of liquid against the glass wall. Then swirl the product vial with a GENTLE rotary motion until the contents are completely dissolved. DO NOT SHAKE. Because Nutropin is a protein, shaking can result in a cloudy solution. The Nutropin solution should be clear immediately after reconstitution. Occasionally, after refrigeration, you may notice that small colorless particles of protein are present in the Nutropin solution. This is not unusual for solutions containing proteins. If the solution is cloudy immediately after reconstitution or refrigeration, the contents MUST NOT be injected.

Before needle insertion, wipe the septum of both the Nutropin and diluent vials with rubbing alcohol or an antiseptic solution to prevent contamination of the contents by microorganisms that may be introduced by repeated needle insertions. It is recommended that Nutropin be administered using sterile, disposable syringes and needles. The syringes should be of small enough volume that the prescribed dose can be drawn from the vial with reasonable accuracy.

STABILITY AND STORAGE

Before Reconstitution–Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] and Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved) must be stored at 2°C-8°C/36°F-46°F (under refrigeration). Avoid freezing the vials of Nutropin and Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved). Expiration dates are stated on the labels.

After Reconstitution–Vial contents are stable for 14 days when reconstituted with Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved) and stored at 2°C-8°C/36°F-46°F (under refrigeration). Store the unused portion of Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved) at 2°C-8°C/36°F-46°F (under refrigeration). Avoid freezing the reconstituted vial of Nutropin and the Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved).

HOW SUPPLIED

Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] is supplied as 5 mg (approximately 15 IU) or 10 mg (approximately 30 IU) of lyophilized, sterile somatropin per vial.

Each 5 mg carton contains two vials of Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] (5 mg per vial) and one 10 mL multiple dose vial of Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved). NDC 50242-072-02

Each 10 mg carton contains two vials of Nutropin® [somatropin (rDNA origin) for injection] (10 mg per vial) and two 10 mL multiple dose vials of Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (benzyl alcohol preserved). NDC 50242-018-20

HGH for Bodybuilding Use

Bodybuilders that have entertained the administration of the somatropin versions of GH which had contained the 191 amino acid chain, as this allegedly been more effective than its contender of 192 amino acids, Protropin. Since Human Growth Hormone is a master hormone, exogenous administration had acted as a messenger which had ultimately resulted in the endocrine system having returned the natural biological harmony.

Synthetic Growth Hormone had a strong anabolic effect that had caused an increased protein synthesis which had led to an increase, and an enlargement of the muscle cells. The ability of muscular hyperplasia, had made the synthetic Growth Hormone unique, as this property had been unattainable by steroidal compound intake alone. The administration of synthetic Growth Hormone had also strengthened the connective tissues, tendons, cartilages that had often been responsible for strength increases, which had prevented potential injuries.

Consequently, several bodybuilders had claimed that the exclusive use of synthetic Growth Hormone although anabolic, had very little anti-catabolic activity, and had not produced any beneficial gains by itself. However, the addition of anabolic steroids (characteristic of preventing catabolism), had produced a tremendous degree of synergism, which inevitably had often promoted a very much desired, significant increase in lean muscle tissue.

In fact, many bodybuilders had claimed that an injectable synthetic Growth Hormone, along with the required combination of Insulin and Cytomel (T3 Thyroid hormone) had not only allowed for the maximum anabolic effect, but also had enabled the liver to have produced and have released the maximum amounts of Somatomedin and IGF-1. IGF-1is the one that causes the various effects in the body. This effect had been however, somewhat restricted, as the liver had only been capable of having produced a limited amount of these substances.

Some bodybuilders also had frequently engaged in the administration of exogenous synthetic Growth Hormone, for the added desired entity of having burned bodyfat for energy, which distinguishably had often led to a pronounced fat reduction, even on a high calorie intake. In fact, if this compound had been utilized when calories had been restricted, the body had generally counteracted by having reduced the release of insulin and the T3 thyroid hormone. This in turn, had reduced the anabolic effect. Miraculously, many bodybuilders had also reported that a reasonable increase in proper calories had not resulted in the accumulation of fat. However, if this compound had been utilized by bodybuilders only for the lipolysis (fat loss) properties, then the thyroid hormone levels had also been required to have been increased during the synthetic Growth Hormone treatment. Most bodybuilders had generally easily accomplished this by having consumed a complete meal every 3 hours.

Consequently, many bodybuilders had claimed that the effects of Growth Hormone had not been adventageous (particularly when dieting), when they also had combined the anti-catabolic compound, Clenbuterol. This combination actually reduced the bodys own natural release of insulin and T3. On an average of 6 to 8 months, most bodybuilders had encountered an increase in lean muscle tissue of approximately 8.8% and a reduction of 14% bodyfat!

Unfortuneatly, several bodybuilders have been unsuccessful in having attempted the utilization of exogenous synthetic Growth Hormones, therefore, had often rendered this compounds efficacy worthless. Accordingly, there had generally been many probable reasons for these warranted accusations; which had argumentatively not supported these theories.

All of the current synthetic versions of Somatropin had been expensive, and as for the most part, severla self administering bodybuilders simply could not have afforded the required dosages which would have produced the desired results. Unless a possible cycle had been affordable or obtainable, most bodybuilders had not ventured to have wasted both money and effort in an amount that would have been insufficient to have produced a positive outcome. A full dosage taken regularly over an extended enough duration, had been necessary for this compound to be effective.

Other common problems which some bodybuilders had sometimes encountered had been that the body also had required more thyroid hormones, insulin, corticosteroids, gonadotropins, Estrogen, androgens, and anabolics, in addition to the administration of synthetic Growth Hormone. If these substances had been absent, or if the synthetic Growth Hormone had been singularly taken, it had usually resulted in considerably lessened effects, if any had been experienced at all. Therefore, if bodybuilders had also entertained the additional combination of steroidal compounds, thyroid hormones, and in particular, insulin, they had often been able to have had produced potential optimal anabolic results.

Bodybuilders Dosages and administration.

Many bodybuilders have claimed that the utilization of small regular dosages had seemed to be the most effective, as the administered synthetic Growth Hormone effect hasd been almost immediate due to the rapid increase of the serum concentration in the blood. The administration of synthetic Growth Hormone had also stimulated the liver which in turn, had produced and released somatomedins and insulin-like growth factors. This effect had generally transpired into desired results in the bodybuilders body. Consequently, since the liver had been only able to have produced a limited amount of these substances, and had reacted more favorably to smaller dosages, it had not proven to have been advantageous to have increased the administered injection, in further attempts to have acquired larger quantities of somatomedins and insulin-like growth factors.

Several bodybuilders had claimed that if the synthetic Growth Hormone had been administered subcutaneously (beneath the skin) at the same point of injection, for a repeated amoutn of times, a loss of fat tissue had been frequently experienced. Evidently, in order to have avoided lipoatrophy (localized fat tissue loss), many athletes had generally alternated the injection sites from one side of the body to the other. Commonly, daily subcutaneous injections had been preferred (when financially permitted) at dosages of 8 I.U.s a day. Top bodybuilders had claimed to have injected the synthetic form of Growth Hormone anywhere in the range of 4 to 16 IU's a day. Since this compound had a half-life time of less than one hour, many athletes had often furher divided their daily dose into 3 or 4 subcutaneous injections of 2 to 4 I.U.'s each. However, the effect of synthetic Growth Hormone had largly been dosage-dependant. Sometimes, a typical 200lb bodybuilder had administered approxiimately 5.5mg (or approximately 15 I.U.'s ) daily, which had been slightly more thatn the 5mg amount in the bottle. This dosage schedule is extremely expensive and not viable to most bodybuilders.

In our world, it is in the opinion of mine and some other "gurus" of the Underground to be able to take at least 2 I.U.'s a day. 4 I.U would be better, but if you dont have the money, then 2 is fine. Divide the dosage. If you are taking 4 I.U.'s a day, then subcutaneously inject 2 I.U.'s in the morning and the other 2 I.U.'s later on. ( preferably after a workout). In order for a HGH cycle to be effective, the cycle must last at least 6 weeks. Also, during your cycles, you need to take at least 2 days off to give your pituitary gland a break. So a week would count as 5 days on, 2 days off. This cycle is effective, and more affordable by the average bodybuilder. It is even more adventagious to make the cycle last 3 - 4 months.

As a bodybuilder like you, I am ready to start a regimine of HGH, Sustanon, Enanthate, Insulin, T3. My cycle will be something like this.

Week 1 - Week 8

3 IUs of HGH/day Monday - Friday (1.5 IU in the am -- 1.5IU after workouts or afternoon)

8 IU of Insulin Monday -Friday (4 I.U. in the am -- 4 I.U. after workouts or afternoon)

250mg of Sustanon / week

200mg of Enanthate/week

25mg of Halotestin/day (everyday)

50mcg of Cytomel/ day (25mcg in the am -- 25mcg in the afternoon) (everyday)

I might skip the Cytomel. That is a long time to be on Thyroid medication. I will report my progress in next months Newsletter.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Insulinlike Growth Factor (IGF-1)*

Part 4 

This is the other end of the Growth Hormone chain, the downstream player that actually exerts most of the effects we associate with GH. IGF-1 is causing a great deal of excitement among two groups, researchers who are exploring its vast potential and bodybuilders who are already using it and claiming eyepopping gains in muscle.

More Potent that GH

It is a fact that Growth Hormone exerts most of its effects through IGF-1. Therefore, it is not surprising that IGF-1 injections may do more for you than GH does -- and then some, according to its proponents. It increases lean body mass (muscle) reduces fat, builds bone, other muscles and nerves. By taking it directly, you bypass the pituitary gland, which may be burnt out because of aging.

It appears to be more potent than GH in its anti-aging action also. According to Keith Kelley, Ph.D., who did work showing that growth hormone reversed the shrinking of the thymus. But when he does the experiments on cells in culture, only IGF-1 -- and nto GH -- works. But both IGF-1 and GH work in living animals. "I know that both GH and IGF-1 are substantially elevated in the old animals treated with Growth Hormone," he says, "but my prediction is that the main player is going to be IGF-1."

IGF-1 Improves Glucose Metabolism

As its name indicates IGF-1, or Insulinlike Growth Factor-1, has similar properties to insulin, and it has improved blood sugar proviles in type 2 diabetic patients. High doses of Growth Hormone have been shown to increase insuling resistance, but IGF-1 administration actually normalized the insulin resistance in a group of healthy volunteers.

In the latter study, Nelly Mauras and Bernard Beaufrere of the Nemours Children's Clinic in Jacksonville, Florida, were looking at its ability to stop the protein-wasting caused by glucocorticosteroid drugs like prednisone, and its effect on insulin and glucose metabolism. They divided the volunteers into three groups, who got one of the following: IGF-1 alone, IGF-1 plus prednisone, and prednisone alone. The study found that IGF-1 at 100mcg per kilogram of body weight given twice daily enhanced the body's protien metabolism in the same way growth hormone. Like GH, it markedly decreased the protein breakdown in the volunteers who were taking prednisone. But whereas Growth Hormone in an earlier study caused carbohydrate intolerance and insuling resistance when given in the combination of the prednisone, IGF-1 did not cause diabetes-like effects. Instead, those subjects who received IGF-1 along with prednisone had normal glucose metabolism. This was remarkable, say the researchers, in light of the fact that glucocorticosteroids are known to suppress circulating insulin and decrease insulin sensitivity. As a result of this and previous studies, the researchers believe that IGF-1 offers promise in the treatment of protein catabolic states, such as patients who require IV feedings after surgery.

IGF-1 Regenerates Nerves

One of the most exciting potential uses of IGF-1 is the repair of peripheral nerve tissue that has been damaged by injury, illness or everyday stress. If a nerve is torn in the arm or leg, it means taht the connection to the muscle may be impaired, and as result there is loss of movement, and the muscle atrophies. While the peripheral nerves can regenerate to some extent, severe tears of more than a few millimeters may result in permanent injury. But IGF-1 has repaired and reconnected severed nerve endings of up to a distance of 6 millimeters, a feat previous unheard of.

The Bodybuilders Dream Drug

Clinical studies of IGF-1 are just now getting under way. John Wittig, M.D., of UCLA has been using it to prevent AIDS wasting in HIV-infected patients. But IGF-1 is where HGH was a few years ago. Physicians are still trying to work out dosages, control side effects, and find out how often it should be cycled, that is, when people should go on and off the drug. But one group has already jumped on the IGF-1 bandwagon---the bodybuilders. A number of world class bodybuilders are using IGF-1 and reporting massive muscle magnification of up to twenty pounds.

An article in Muscle Media 2000 (When it was good) trumpeted IGF-1 as "Possibly the Most Potent Bodybuilding Drug Ever!" According to one of the authors T.C. Luoma, "IGF-1 is out there on the streets of America right now!" While there are no controlled studies that support the bodybuilders claims, the anecdotal evidence is building up like, well biceps with a barbell. The article says, "Bodybuilders are claiming that they are experiencing drops of 5% bodyfat in a month. While increases in muscle mass and strength are 'incredible.' Statements like, "It's the most wonderful stuff in the world,' and 'I couldn't believe it man' are the norm."

But Mauro Di Pasquale, M.D., an expert in performance-enhancing compounds is skeptical.

(This doesnt surprise me, for he is in the same boat as Bill Phillips and the new drug-free Muscle Media!) "Studies are now being conducted on AIDS patients using up to a hundred times the amount of IGF-1 that bodybuilders are using and seeing relatively little anabolic effects. ," he says. "It makes you wonder about the so-called dramatic result some bodybuilders attribute to their use of IGF-1, especially at doses between 20 and 100 micrograms a day." He also points out that much of the IGF-1 on the market is now counterfeit and doesnt contain any active ingredient. "So any effect in these cases is not due to the IGF-1, but to other drugs used, such as GH, Insulin, and anabolic steroids as well as a number of other drugs and hormones such as thyroid, clen, DHEA, tamoxifen, diuretics and a large number of nutritional supplements." (probably EAS brand.....Huh!)

It is not clear whether stacking IGF-1 and GH together will have a synergistic effect. In one study of healthy volunteers, there was no additive anabolic effect in those who took a combination of IGF-1 and GH compared to those who took either GH or IGF-1 alone. And a study of athletes found that IGF-1 did nothing for increased muscle protein synthesis in experienced weight lifters, presumably because they already had lots of IGF-1 on board. But there is at least a rationale for thinking that these two intimately related hormones might work better in tandem. There is a feedback control mechanism between the growth hormone in the pituatary and IGF-1 in the liver. The growth hormone stimulates the release of IGF-1, but when the IGF-1 rise to a certain point in the circulation, it signals the shutdown of GH. But there is a lag time in all of this, which means that growth hormone levels increase at night and IGF-1 levels increase during the day Bodybuilders hope that taking the two together will have a double-fisted effecto on protein metabolism, decreasing protein breakdown and increasing protien synthesis. But although some studies have shown that theis is the case in people who are calorically deprived, the study on healthy volunteers eating three square meals a day showed no enhanced benefit from combining the hormones. It's possible, says Di Pasquale, that intense exercise may allow for a synergistic effect of GH and IGF-1, but it is still to be determined.

IGF-1 is such a new product that it seems that the FDA has yet to figure out what to do with it. It is neither available upon prescription nor a controlled substance. Reports indicate that human dosages vary widely from about 10mcgs to 50mcgs daily. According to Phil Micans of International Aging Systems in London, who stocks IGF-1. two forms of the hormone is available. One is a media cell culture grade, which has about 70% purity. The other is a receptor grade that has 95% purity. Although the latter is really the drug meant for human use, it is ten times expensive as the cruder form. But Micans believes that IGF-1 witll be the hormone of choice in a few years. It is ten times more potent than growth hormone, he says, so that you could reduce dosages considerably to get the same anti-aging effects. And as more is known about it, more companies will produce it, inevitably pushing down the price.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cycle Suggestions*

Part 5 

This is a new section that I have asked a "guru" to help out with. Most of us know the basics of cycling and stacking anabolic steroids. Beginners should stay with the basic cycles and stacks.

If you still need help, then post a question on the Underground, the classy people will be more than happy to offer their advice. So, below is a cycle for an individual that has been in the game for awhile. This is for the hardcore veteran bodybuilder who wishes to get ready for a show. The cycle below is expensive, but well worth it. The gains you will receive will be massive, high quality muscle. Steroid novices should wait before trying this stack. This stack is also expensive. Keep in mind that you will need post cycle drugs too to complete this program.

Week

01 1000mg/sust

02 1000mg/sust

03 1000mg/sust

04 750mg/sust 100mg/deca 10mg/d-bol

05 750mg/sust 200mg/deca 15mg/d-bol

06 500mg/sust 400mg/deca 20mg/d-bol

07 250mg/sust 600mg/deca 20mg-d-bol

09 600mg/deca 15mg/d-bol 100mg/primo

10 500mg/deca 10mg-d-bol 200mg/primo

11 400mg/deca 300mg/primo 15mg/anavar

12 200mg/deca 400mg/primo 15mg/anavar

13 500mg/primo 15mg/anavar

14 400mg/primo 15mg/anavar

15 200mg/primo 15mg/halo 100mg/winstrol/3x week

16 100mg/winny/3x 15mg/halo/day

17 150mg/winny/3x 15mg/halo/day

18 100mg/winny/3x 10mg/halo/day 4iu/HGH/day

19 100mg/winny/3x 10mg/halo/day 4iu/HGH/day 100mg/suspens/3x

20 repeat 19


Around week 18 you could use as much Clenbuterol as you feel comfortable with

each day. I dont like to use thyroid when I do HGH though.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section III -- Training Tips Section IV -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences*

LET YOUR VOICES BE HEARD!

Note: This article is directed to anyone who lives in the United States of America.

The most important right we have today is the freedom of speech. Without it you can not voice your opinions, communicate your ideas and feelings, express yourself artisticly, practice your own religion, seek scientific truth, read/write for a newsletter such as this, or even , speak out against injustice. If we let freedom of speech die, we can no longer grow as a people and our self development will be destroyed. Freedom of speech can only be destroyed if we let it. Thank God (if you believe in god) we live in America right? Think again!

In many counties people are censored by governments using force to control what you can say, read, or see. People have been threatened to be killed for "indecent" art. The author Salman Rushie of the book Satanic Verses had to go into hiding because of death threats all because he wrote something that offened other people. Storm troopers in Nazi Germany seized and burned the works of jewish writers. Resisters where beaten and shot. In England, since 1974 6,246 people have been inprisoned without trial under the Prevention of Terrorism Act, for such "crimes" as suspicion of supporting an illegal organization or providing a forum for banned ideas.

So what does that have to do with the United States of America? Well censorship is growing here as well. If you look at The First Amendment, it clearly states that "Congress shall make no law...abridging the freedom of speach, or of the press." Unfortunitly, that right has been slipping from our grips over time. Legislation have been censoring books, news, art, music and even scientific information from the people of the united states. And our courts, including the Supreme Court, have said it's legal.


A women from Massachusetts was picking up photos from a film developing company. The photos were of her 4 year old son in their bathtub. They were for her photography course she was taking at Havard. She was arrested and was accused of being a child pornographer and was threatened that if she didn't cooperate they would take her child from her on the spot. According to the 1990 Comprehensive Crime Act, nude pictures of your own children can be prosecuted as child pornography.

In June of 93' the Supreme court said it was constitutional to destroy over 100,000 books and tapes and seize the assets of a chain of bookstores without trial because eleven of the books and tapes were judged obsene. Under this judgement,

federal police could come in to a book store and destroy all works of information if only a fraction of what they sell is judged as obsene.

In 1991 a FDA magazine warned "The agency will not tolerate the practice of promoting drugs and medical devices for unapproved uses...FDA is prepared to enforce this law through legal steps such as seizure, injunction and prosecution."

On May 6, 1992, heavily armed police and FDA agents kicked down the door of Dr Jonathan Wright's Tacoma medical clinic. For 14 hours, employies were held at gunpoint while FDA agents destoyed medical equiptment and ransacked the offices of Dr Wright. The "crime"? making unapproved claims on high-potency vitamins. In 1994 alone there was over 200 violent raids on vitamin stores, clinics, and doctors for such "crimes"

Because of these FDA policies, medical information have been reduced to a trickle.some cancer newsletters have been shut down, hundreds of lifesaving uses for exsisting drugs and devices have been banned and medical companies have begun to leave America-"The land of the free."

Under Section 223 of the new Communications Decency Act, indecent speech from a telecom-munications device (including but not limited to your telephone, fax, computer including the Internet) is punishable up to 2 years in prison and $100,000 in fines.

So what is "indecent speech"? No one knows! Congress didn't bother to define it. But the language of the Decency Act is so broad that it could include a explicit love letter e-mailed to your spouse, or even saying one of the seven dirty words banned by the FCC. The radio celebrity Howard Stern has paid many FCC fines because of this reason.

Author Dan Duchaine likes to exercise his freedom of speech and because of books like these we have the ability to enhance our training and our bodies but because of the topics he chooses, places like GNC and other politicly correct stores rarely offer his writings.

For the last 50 years , our government has started to forcefully diminish our right for the freedom of speech. Today not just sexual images, but political expression, news reports, and health information are being censored. In America, censorship is not only wrong, but according to the Bill of Rights it is illegal. Our Bill of Rights is extremely clear on this matter. "Congress shall make no law abridging the freedom of speach, or of the press."


If Freedom of speech means anything at all, It means you have a right to say what others may disagree with. Yet people have lost their jobs, expelled from school, and even threated by political groups and other types of groups. We take too many things lying down and we need to take control of our lives again. We let the FDA ban medications because of political reasons and now they have decided to control with brute force what can and can't be written about different drugs.

"Americans are free, in short, to disagree with the law but not to disobey it." -- President John F. Kennedy --

Back when JFK made such a statement, the government gave us more freedom than we have now. Because the government has backed us up into a corner by stripping our rights we as a people are breaking laws in order to have some of our freedom back. Many of us have become more elusive about breaking the law and risk the penalties in order to do what we feel is our right.


It is illegal to buy, sell, manufacture, distribute, or have in your possession, any type of anabolic steroid without a prescription in the United States. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. If you get arrested for possession of anabolic steroids and explain to the courts that you didn't know anabolic steroids were illegal, you're not going to get away with it on the excuse that you are uneducated when it comes to the laws. The best way to protect yourself is to learn everything you can and make an educated decision before you involve yourself into something you don't know anything about.

The infamous day President George Bush signed the papers making anabolic steroids a controlled substance changed the bodybuilding world and started a chain reaction of dismay. Anabolic steroids as of 2-27-91 are categorized as a schedule III drug. What does this mean? Well let's quickly explain the schedules from worse to least.


Schedule I:

* The drug or other substance has a high potential for abuse.

* The drug or other substance has no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.

* There is a lack of accepted safety for use of the drug or other substance under medical supervision.

* Some Schedule I substances are heroin, LSD, marijuana, and methaqualone.


Schedule II:

* The drug or other substance has a high potential for abuse.

* The drug or other substance has a currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States or a currently

accepted medical use with severe restrictions.

* Abuse of the drug or other substance may lead to severe psychological or physical dependence.

* Schedule II substances include morphine, PCP, cocaine, methadone, and meth amphetamine.


Schedule III:

* The drug or other substance has a potential for abuse less than the drugs or other substances in Schedules I and II.

* The drug or other substance has a currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.

* Abuse of the drug or other substance may lead to moderate or low physical dependence or high psychological

dependence.

* Anabolic steroids, codeine and hydrocodone with aspirin or Tylenol, and some barbiturates are Schedule III

substances.


Schedule IV:

* The drug or other substance has a low potential for abuse relative to the drugs or other substances in Schedule III.

* The drug or other substance has a currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.

* Abuse of the drug or other substance may lead to limited physical dependence or psychological dependence relative

to the drugs or other substances in Schedule III.

* Included in Schedule IV are Darvon, Talwin, Equanil, Valium and Xanax.


Schedule V:

* The drug or other substance has a low potential for abuse relative to the drugs or other substances in schedule IV.

* The drug or other substance has a currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.

* Abuse of the drug or other substance may lead to limited physical dependence or psychological dependence

relative to the drugs or other substances in Schedule IV.

* Over-the-counter cough medicines with codeine are classified in Schedule V.

Schedule III

Personal Use Amount

Penalties

This section of the 1988 Act allows the government to punish minor drug offenders without giving the offender a criminal record if the offender is in possession of only a small amount of drugs. This law is designed to impact the "user" of illicit drugs, while simultaneously saving the government the costs of a full-blown criminal investigation.

Under this section, the government has the option of imposing only a civil fine on individuals possessing only a small quantity of an illegal drug. Possession of this small quantity, identified as a "personal use amount," carries a civil fine of up to $10,000.

In determining the amount of the fine in a particular case, the drug offender's income and assets will be considered. This is accomplished through an administrative proceeding rather than a criminal trial, thus reducing the exposure of the offender to the entire criminal justice system, and reducing the costs to the offender and the government.

The value of this section is that it allows the government to punish a minor drug offender without saddling the offender with a criminal record. This section also gives the drug offender the opportunity to fully redeem himself or herself, and have all public record of the proceeding destroyed. If this was the drug offender's first offense, and the offender has paid all fines, can pass a drug test, and has not been convicted of a crime after three years, the offender can request that all proceedings be dismissed.

If the proceeding is dismissed, the drug offender can lawfully say he or she had never been prosecuted, either criminally or civilly, for a drug offense.

Congress has imposed two limitations on this section's use. It may not be used if (1) the drug offender has been previously convicted of a federal or state drug offense; or (2) the offender has already been fined twice under this section.

Schedule III

Federal Trafficking

Penalties

This section is a bit more cut and dry. If you are found guilty of drug trafficking anabolic steroids no matter what amount of drugs found on you, you can serve no more than 5 years and fined no more than $250,000. If it is your second drug trafficking offense than you can receive no more than 30 years and a fine no more than $2,000,000.

It amazes me that anabolic steroids are a schedule III drug when substances like alcohol, cigarettes, and caffeine can be

purchased at any corner store in America which are purely recreational substances and are clearly abused and physically addictive. If you go back and read the Schedule I drug specifications, these substances fall under those categories yet are available to use and abuse. I won't even get into the dangers of alcohol compared to anabolic steroids but suffice to say there hasn't been one case of death directly related to anabolic steroids alone. Any death that you have heard of from anabolic steroids has been accompanied with drugs like diuretics, insulin, or growth hormone etc. Anabolic steroids can be and are dangerous if abused or taken incorrectly but that is the case for any drug.

Proscar has a medical purpose for the prostate and it will soon be used as a cosmetic drug to stop hair loss and regrow new hair. Hair loss in most cases is not a medical ailment and soon people will be able to get a prescription from a doctor to improve their looks. There are many other drugs that are also prescribed to enhance self appearance such as growth hormone. Wouldn't it make sense to have a doctor prescribe and administer anabolic steroids to people looking to enhance their physiques rather than forcing bodybuilders to self administer these drugs? If it is not fair for bodybuilders to compete because of prescription drugs than why is it expectable for women to compete in beauty competitions after having breast implants, collegen injections and/or plastic surgery? These issues need to be raised because bodybuilders and other athletes are getting shafted for doing the same thing as hundreds of thousands of other people who are using medical advancements to change their appearance or give them an edge over others. The only thing this law has acomplished is it has made professional body builders criminals and has forced people to seek alternative drugs which can and often times are more dangerous than the anabolic steroids themselves.

I feel that anabolic steroids should be taken off the schedule III listing and it should be treated like any other cosmetic drug. Many, many countries have anabolic steroids available without a prescription and there aren't a mass number of people dying from anabolic steroid abuse like the FDA would like the public to believe. There aren't mobs of people killing each other over roid rage. Yet look at the total of deaths from legal products like cigarettes and alcohol.

Lets take back what was once ours! I'm sure most of you are saying "There's no fuckin way that will ever happen!" but now is the best time to try and change it and stop excepting unfair laws. Anabolic steroids are being recognized more for their benefits and considering the fact that there are many other substances that are not illegal (which under their own schedule specification should be) I think more people should excersise their freedom of speech and voice their opinions to their United States officials. I would have taken the time to include all 50 states officials but there is a good site that gives you all the U.S officials by your zip code. Just type in your zip and click on the "submit query" and it tells you not only the United States Postal mail address, e-mail address, phone number, and fax number of the President of the United States , but it also gives you that same information for the Sr. U.S. Senator, Jr. U.S. Senator, U.S. representative, Your states governer, Lieutenant Governor, Senator, and Representative! If you feel that you would rather stay anonymous than do so. Learn from guys like The Sleeper and others how to stay anonymous and still speak out. Speak out against this type of injustice.

The site address for this is Project Vote Smart - American Government, Elections, Candidates and Voting .We have more than enough proof to show that there is an imbalance in the justice scales. We just need to approach it intelligently by flooding them with good reasons as to why anabolic steroids should be legal.


----------

